# Phone Support Group



## Solon (Oct 8, 2012)

So it seems as though a lot of us on here are going through some sort of rejection, some separation, on the receiving end of some really crappy behavior, etc. Who do you turn to? Can we have a support group where we can talk to each other for support? My therapist said talking to like-minded people is very helpful in getting over and through the loss. Anyone open to it?


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Solon, many churches offer a divorce care or divorce recovery program. It will help you meet people in like situations and forge close friendships that are local. It's a good place to start.


----------



## Solon (Oct 8, 2012)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Solon, many churches offer a divorce care or divorce recovery program. It will help you meet people in like situations and forge close friendships that are local. It's a good place to start.


Yeah, I've looked and not have been too successful. Most of the groups are past the divorce stage, unlike us who are experiencing separation. Also, most are already in clicks, so to speak, and are not open to someone new that they do not know coming into their click. Sad but true.

So....what are some ways people are coping? Talking to someone constantly? Prayer? Reading?


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

> Yeah, I've looked and not have been too successful. Most of the groups are past the divorce stage, unlike us who are experiencing separation. Also, most are already in clicks, so to speak, and are not open to someone new that they do not know coming into their click. Sad but true.
> 
> So....what are some ways people are coping? Talking to someone constantly? Prayer? Reading?


Wait? Divorce recovery/divorce care is a class. Specifically designed for people going through the process of divorce. I found mine to be very helpful. I met some amazing men through it that have been great friends. You just need to sign up for a group and start the class week 1. Everyone will be new to the group.

I spend a ton of time sitting on my porch by myself. Reading, praying, and just listening. Well, and a few beers help too. lol I work out a lot too. It helps.


----------



## Solon (Oct 8, 2012)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Wait? Divorce recovery/divorce care is a class. Specifically designed for people going through the process of divorce. I found mine to be very helpful. I met some amazing men through it that have been great friends. You just need to sign up for a group and start the class week 1. Everyone will be new to the group.
> 
> I spend a ton of time sitting on my porch by myself. Reading, praying, and just listening. Well, and a few beers help too. lol I work out a lot too. It helps.


I signed up for a class. They are on week 13, so people have been there for 12 weeks.

I workout, read, talk to people, pray constantly...all of this only helps to an extent. I am beginning to think there is no cure for the broken heart, for the confused heart. No cure.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

> I signed up for a class. They are on week 13, so people have been there for 12 weeks.
> 
> I workout, read, talk to people, pray constantly...all of this only helps to an extent. I am beginning to think there is no cure for the broken heart, for the confused heart. No cure.


Yeah. That is the issue. You have to get in there week 1. You will always have that little nagging inside of you to an extent. It takes time more than anything. Then, it happens, you meet someone, and they turn out to be an awesome adult. It happens.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Solon said:


> I signed up for a class. They are on week 13, so people have been there for 12 weeks.
> 
> I workout, read, talk to people, pray constantly...all of this only helps to an extent. I am beginning to think there is no cure for the broken heart, for the confused heart. No cure.


Most of the programs are 12 a 13 weeks, so after the program end they usually start a new one immediately .

Here is the easiest way to find one - DivorceCare - Divorce Support And Recovery Groups


----------



## Solon (Oct 8, 2012)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Yeah. That is the issue. You have to get in there week 1. You will always have that little nagging inside of you to an extent. It takes time more than anything. Then, it happens, you meet someone, and they turn out to be an awesome adult. It happens.


You know, personally, I can see that this event that is taking place in my life (my wife leaving without an apparent reason and not speaking to me at all) is for a specific purpose. I think God is trying to teach me patience and relying solely on Him. Each time I act on impulse I make things worse. Had I not acted on impulse back in September my wife would be home now. Had I not acted on impulse back in October, I would not have had a protective order. Had I not acted on impulse I would not be facing a violation of said order. BE STILL AND KNOW THAT I AM GOD! But I keep dropping the ball. When will I learn?

Today I have learned. Today I have learned to just stop, stop trying to control situations. Stop trying to control people. I have prayed for God to soften my wife's heart. I need to believe that He will then go along with my life as usual. Stop worrying. Stop fretting. David said in Psalm 27, "don't fret." I guarantee once I get this lesson, she will come home, I will not be hurting (I won't be hurting because I will be trusting) and things will be back to where they used to be.

I need an accountability partner. I need someone who I can call when my creative juices begin to flow and I want to act on the great idea that popped into my head. That's what I need. (typing here is therapeutic as well.)


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Going to be honest.

Skimmed thought this but picked up a few key things.

I am not a religious man but I can assure you God wants you to rely on yourself even before him.

An unhappy Solon will not be able to spread the joy the good Lords name gives him when Solon isn't happy.

It doesn't matter why she left.

What matters is you and protecting yourself legally.


----------

